# Dive Injury today?



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I was out on the water today and heard the Coast Guard responding to a dive injury on the Holy Spear-it... they were sending out a cutter to meet them. I heard 51 yr old male, complaining of joint pain, numbness, etc. Anyone have any more info? Keep him in your prayers....:angel


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

I herd about this on the news tonight at 10 they didnt give any other info other than he was taken to a local hospital..

hope he is well


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

He's good to go! Everything turned out OK, talked to him alst night at the Grand Slam awards ceremony.


----------

